
California governor signs major civil asset forfeiture reform - rcthompson
http://ij.org/press-release/california-governor-signs-major-civil-forfeiture-reform/
======
kardashian007
I recall a Palo Alto nearly-always-happy, slightly-overweight, always-with-a-
lady, Palestinian, neighborhood guy whom confessed PAPD took (eg legally
stole) about $500 from him during an arbitrary traffic stop without a receipt
under the guise of CAF. Whether it went into their personal pocket or the
department team-building fund was a matter of speculation.

That's not to mention the littany of horror stories of innocent people
traveling to purchase big-ticket items in cash or getting paid in cash for
professional services rendered only to be legally robbed by cops looking to
line their pockets and/or departments and increase stats at any expense.

CAF screams "mission-creep" beyond attacking low-level drug-dealers whom skate
beyond the reach of the law by using kids to hold drugs.

~~~
erichocean
> _PAPD took (eg legally stole) about $500 from him during an arbitrary
> traffic stop_

A very similar thing happened to myself and my uncle…in Mexico.

------
fharper1961
Good to hear when politicians improve something , and even better when it was
a bipartisan effort!

